
The world’s top deepfake artist is wrestling with the monster he created - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614083/the-worlds-top-deepfake-artist-is-wrestling-with-the-monster-he-created/
======
not_a_cop75
What a horrible source of clickbait. First, it's been codeveloped by several,
so assuming authorship of the tech is pretty much a fallacy at this point,
maybe not of the app.

